# Sim City: Start der Mac-Version sorgt erneut für Probleme



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Start der Mac-Version sorgt erneut für Probleme*

					Die vielen Probleme von PC-Spielern zum Start von Sim City im März hatten wochenlang für Aufregung gesorgt. Nun ist das Spiel auch für Mac OS X erschienen und auch hier scheint Maxis trotz mehrmaliger Verschiebung alles andere als ein reibungsloser Start zu gelingen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Start der Mac-Version sorgt erneut für Probleme*


----------



## geist4711 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Start der Mac-Version sorgt erneut für Probleme*

solange die weiter auf einen online-zwang selbst für singelplayer bestehen, werde ich simcity nicht kaufen. ich will auch spielen können wenn ich mal grad kein internet hab oder mit dem rechner im urlaub/geschäftsreise/whatever ohne internet bin.

zu den anfangsproblemen beim mac: war zu erwarten. fast jedes spiel hat zu anfang probleme, wenn auch meist nicht schon beim starten/installieren -leider.

mfg
robert


----------



## Sarin (30. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Start der Mac-Version sorgt erneut für Probleme*

Da bleibt für EA nur ein schadensfrohes: .... HAHA ....


----------

